
Show HN: Partialpress – user adapted news - partialpress
http://www.partialpress.com/
======
partialpress
we've created a deconstructed social news site where users can create their
own headlines and summaries, add their own images, and suggest their own
sources, where the most voted for in each category determines how the story is
presented on the site. Have many more ideas for the continued gamification of
a news community, but wanted to share version 1 of the product to see what
hacker news think. Really do appreciate any feedback at all

~~~
jclos
I hope you plan to have an API or release datasets, as this kind of data would
be very appreciated by researchers working on news information retrieval and
processing.

~~~
partialpress
Hey jclos, yeah, very interesting idea - definitely see the possibilities
there and would be the kind of thing we'd look at once the community had grown
to a certain point. Thanks for taking a look

